# FTP Server error - "450 Internal error"



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I am using FileZilla FTP server app (version 0.9.23 beta). I am receiving a "450 internal error" in the logfile for a file transfer from outside of my network. Here's the scenario; A file is requested, retrieved and sent in a queue. As soon as the request is made, the remote site sends a test file to test the connection & login info (this works fine). Then later when the file is retrieved on the other end, it is sent. Here's where I am having a problem. It appears that the file starts (I can see the connection in the Filezilla Server Interface) and it starts transferring (I can see kbs moving). Then at some point it just stops transmitting & receiving.

The logfile shows the starting file starting but then no further entries.

Here's an example of the logfile entries:

(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> Connected, sending welcome message
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.23 beta
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> 220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> 220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projexts/filezilla/
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> SYST
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> 215 UNIX emulated by FileZilla
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> User <username>
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> 331 Password required for <username>
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - (not logged in) (<external IP address here>)> PASS ********
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 230 Logged on
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> TYPE I
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 200 Type set to I
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> CWD .
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 250 CWD successful . / is current directory
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> PORT 204,37,73,10,169,179
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 200 Port command successful
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> STOR <filename.ext>.temp
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 150 Opening data channel for file transfer
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 550 cant access file.
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> RNFR <filename.ext>.temp
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 350 File exists, ready for destination name.
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> RNTO <filename.ext>
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 450 Internal error renaming the file
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> QUIT
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> 221 Goodbye
(000050) 8/28/2007 8:30:32AM - <username> (<external IP address here>)> disconnected.

We've verified that the user has all permissions both in FileZilla and in the destination folder and subfolders. Can anyone point me in the right direction here? THANKS!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*450* Requested file action not taken. File unavailable (e.g., file busy).

It appears that the file already exists and is locked by Windows.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Thanks John; The file did already exist from previous transfer failures. What is supposed to happen is when the transfer is retried, it takes the .temp extension which is applied to the file should it fail without completing. In this case, it was a 1.7GB file of which 200+MB was received but failed somewhere along the line. When the transfer is picked up and tried again, we are getting this renaming error. I have triple checked permissions in the FTP server app and in the file directories so permission settings should be OK.

I have even deleted entirely a partial file before it resends. It does put the file in the correct directory with the correct name but at some point errors out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't know what's happening here, it sure sounds like a permissions issue. I have downloaded with FileZilla successfully with 2K and XP...


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

I use filezilla to move files all the time. Try creating a new directory and adding to the server and give full controll to everyone and see if you can transfer then. If you can just start locking down the permissions from there.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

We seem to be able to ftp large files internally, it's just when we're receiving files from a particular server outside of our network. Our network people insist that there is no throttling on our side so we're having the other folks check out what's going on there...


----------



## shangtzu (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe a silly question here, but has anyone check if there's sufficient free space on the destination server & folder? Maybe there's only 200MB free, so when the transfer hits 200MB, it stops.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

shangtzu said:


> Maybe a silly question here, but has anyone check if there's sufficient free space on the destination server & folder? Maybe there's only 200MB free, so when the transfer hits 200MB, it stops.


Oh, there's 30+ gigs of available space on the destination drive so that's not the issue.


----------

